
.XXX Domain Approved: Now Begins The Era Of Meaningless TLDs - dotBen
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/xxx-domain-approved-now-begins-the-era-of-meaningless-tlds/16385?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
makecheck
Oh I don't know, there are already some pretty odd TLDs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains)

Why do we even have ".biz"? And why do such arbitrary things as ".museum"
exist, when there's no ".fruitstand" or ".bodyshop" (much less the fact that
non-English speakers would probably hate to have full English words stuck in
their domains)? It's that kind of hacking of the DNS that makes me wish
someone else was in charge.

Even country codes are somewhat meaningless, now that people have managed to
repurpose things like Tuvalu's domain (".tv"; gee, never saw _that_ coming).

In other words...even though certain domains are supposed to be used for
certain things, you really _can't_ depend on that anymore because there are
exceptions for whomever has enough money. It might as well be
"www.mycompany.sdfdsfsdfds" for all the good it does.

At this point, I honestly think it would make much more sense to create TLDs
that are a single letter (in _any_ language) that indexes every site starting
with that letter. So "apple.a" gets you to Apple, "microsoft.m" gets you to
Microsoft, and "ébb.é" might get you to École Bilingue de Berkeley. This also
implies that the TLDs don't have "owners"; there's nothing special about any
of them so they are registered implicitly, and no one can set any rules
because any site that starts with "b" goes in ".b", etc.

